
Agrivoltaics: Save solar plant land costs with sheep and agriculture - tomkat0789
https://www.utilitydive.com/news/sheep-ag-and-sun-agrivoltaics-propel-significant-reductions-in-solar-main/581879/
======
abraae
> typical per-acre range of $250-750 for sheep to graze at its sites

Where we live, the farmer pays the landowner to graze his cattle on their
land.

So I'd be interested to know why it's the other way around to have sheep graze
your solar farm.

Isn't the benefit of animals that they are self-managing, that they can
identify the sections that need grazing the most, and that they can even self-
replicate without human involvement?

Why not just put up some predator fences and then let them do their own thing?

~~~
aclatuts
It costs money to transport the sheep, provide care, farmer pay, and housing
for the sheep. The sheep don't stay on site continuously.

What I wonder is why don't they seed plants that don't grow high? Like clovers
or something and use bee keeping as an additional source of income.

~~~
brazzy
> What I wonder is why don't they seed plants that don't grow high?

Because within a few years, there will be plants that grow high anyway. In a
few years more, they will dominate.

In climates that support trees and bushes, the only way to have grassland is
regular grazing or mowing.

~~~
readarticle
Or burning! Though that requires regular dry conditions.

------
kickout
Interesting premise. I agree that getting paid $300 for grazing sheep wont
scale and is certainly not sustainable.

